# Just flick your pony tail!



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Sylvia Scott Natural Horsemanship Training


Now I've seen someone more idiotic than Parelli.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I didn't see any videos of hers so I can say it's is idiotic, nor have I seen any of Parelli's either, although I have others trying to follow the exercises that looked ineffective to me. I have seen a video of him riding a horse at liberty and I thought it was awesome but I heard rumors it was heavily edited so I don't know. I do know someone who has trained his horses to do Parelli games and they are awesome to watch, more like tricks really. But both his horses are awesome trail horses that are unflappable. But that training wasn't through the Parelli method, rather incorpated into standard methods. He did tell me the Parelli method isn't for everyone nor every horse. As for Slyvia Scott, not even on that website that I could comment. Her approach in theory sounds reasonable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I could not watch any videos, either, but I love the way she has ll the titles trademarked, so they don't get stolen, and she thinks they sound original....

Nancy


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You have to buy the videos to comment on them - she could well be a wonderful trainer. 
Can't pass judgment of any sort.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm interested in knowing why she is so idiotic. Have you actually seen her videos? Do you have personal experience with her? Nothing strikes me as terribly wrong on that site.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Read her Horse Problems....Q & A. You might learn something.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

She seems very knowledgeable to me, I'm not getting how she is idiotic.


----------

